# New truck



## PohlmanPlumbing (Sep 15, 2010)

Switching from Chevy vans to Sprinters. First one lettered. Tell me what you think.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweet ride would not change a thing.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good to me man

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Like them sprinters but how the hell do you strap on that rack??? All the sprinters down here lack pipe racks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Purdy.... Awful damn purdy... :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks nice. :thumbsup:

Maybe you could take a few more pics when it get's a little darker? :laughing:








Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Really nice and the colors are incredible. Only problem I see is it isn't mine.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice ride :thumbup:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish I drove that. Is there a ladder on the back door or something?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I like it !


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome.. The only thing would be make the plumbing and drain clean in bolder color and a little bigger so it pops.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

very clean, great use of the space without clutter. :thumbup:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

sweet ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

PohlmanPlumbing said:


> Switching from Chevy vans to Sprinters. First one lettered. Tell me what you think.


I think it looks good, but I would like to see more emphasis on what it is you do and the phone number.

At a glance, which is what people will do, I see "plumbing" in small letters. Unless your company name is known by all, mine surely isn't.

You can look at mine fast, from a distance, and know that it is a plumbing company.

I hope I'm not being too critical here, my van is a lot of my advertising. Maybe yours isn't so high on the source of new calls list.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Back in the day when my father lettered his trucks. He never put the name of the company on the truck. Just two words and the phone number. "Power Rodding"


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I drove one for years. It was diesel and saved a ton on fuel costs vs. the chevy vans. The only issues I found is the back doors needing constant oiling and the rust. Also, how do you get your ladders down from on top?


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

PohlmanPlumbing said:


> Switching from Chevy vans to Sprinters. First one lettered. Tell me what you think.


Hope the new sprinters are better than the first ones. We had two which were plagued with electric gremlins and turbo blew at 100,000 miles they were horrible. We switched back to Chevy cut aways


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have 2006 3500 sprinter long and tall 14' to bulkhead the more cast iron you put init the better it rides awesome truck now if diesel youll just have to figure out what to do with all the money from gas savings no joke. Good luck


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks nice. I'll soon need to upgrade mine. My dad keeps talking about getting a sprinter, even though he's a few years away from retirement. Every time I read about sprinters reliability comes up. Looks great though.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

It's been a couple of months and I was wondering if you are happy with the decision to go with the Sprinters. My old Chevy Express may be on its last year of use for me and I like the idea of the Sprinters.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks great.


----------

